# New posts et al



## Rich Parsons (Nov 3, 2005)

Bob,

I signed in to check if there were any problems and check out new posts for lunch. Well while moving from the main screen that had 70+ new posts to the Mod Fourm directory, all the new posts indicators disappeared.

Just curious, did I hit a super secret button with the new version to mark thing as read?

Thanks

Rich


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 3, 2005)

Might have been an internal timeout. It's happened to me 2-3 times when the sites under load. I'm working on a fix.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 4, 2005)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> Might have been an internal timeout. It's happened to me 2-3 times when the sites under load. I'm working on a fix.



Internal time out is possible, just for the record though, I was only on for about a minute or less before it all went away.


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 18, 2005)

It's happened to me twice, once yesterday with a showing of a 1000+ new posts and today with 400+ new posts and click on "new posts" button and "no new threads or posts" comes up... 
no internal clock or anything it's the first time I log on and go to new posts... soooo .... what's up with that mon?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 18, 2005)

It has happened to me as well on several ocassions.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 18, 2005)

In the event that the web server or database server software restart, things get reset. This may have happened.


----------



## Raewyn (Nov 19, 2005)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Bob,
> 
> I signed in to check if there were any problems and check out new posts for lunch. Well while moving from the main screen that had 70+ new posts to the Mod Fourm directory, all the new posts indicators disappeared.
> 
> ...


 
Maybe you got over excited and hit too many buttons .  Happens to the best of us 
sorry just had to have dig!!  sometimes you Americans just make too easy!!!!!!!  LOL


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 19, 2005)

Is it just me, or is admin posting problems in the support section a bad sign 

Anyways, I've had that happen to, and am rather happy with the new "Posts in last 24 hrs" link


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 19, 2005)

Raewyn said:
			
		

> Maybe you got over excited and hit too many buttons .  Happens to the best of us
> sorry just had to have dig!!  sometimes you Americans just make too easy!!!!!!!  LOL



What I heard is that the NZ women are calling us Male Americans easy.  I would have to say yes.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 19, 2005)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> Is it just me, or is admin posting problems in the support section a bad sign
> 
> Anyways, I've had that happen to, and am rather happy with the new "Posts in last 24 hrs" link



Andrew,

Yes, I could have mad the comment through PM or through a private area, but if I was having the problem, I thought maybe I should bring it up in the appropriate forum, for discussion to allow others, the chance to inform the staff if there was a larger problem. Also this gives the Technical Admin and Owner Bob, the chance to reply publically so that everyone can see what the answer is, and not just the staff.  Staff sometimes, takes a hit, by posting something, so people can learn and not feel like they are the only ones or that they are alone, or that the staff does not know. 

A good class almost always has someone that is willing to ask the really silly questions or the obvious wrong qusestion from someone in the field, but remember not everyone is in the field.


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 19, 2005)

Smilies for sarcasim 

I'm all for keeping things in public view, just thought it was kinda funny in my own little way


----------

